# Sakura Haruno vs Monkey D. Garp



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2015)

EoS Sakura faces off against Monkey D. Garp (2 scenarios)

Scenario 1: MF Garp @ Alabasta
Scenario 2: Prime Garp in Kaguya's Dimension where she was sealed.

Intel: reputation
Prep: None (Sakura starts with a fully charged seal)

Who wins this?


Couldn't really find a conclusive matchup via OBD wiki for this fight.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

She gets her shit kicked in


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 28, 2015)

This is good bcuz Garp was shown to be similar to Sakura in that he primarily fights using Taijutsu.

I'd say she definitely takes MF Garp. She has advtanges of having Katsuya, great regen, and decent durability (enuf to tank some hits from him). She has about the same speed as him too (when she double punched the juubi). 

Scenario 1 = Sakura Mid-High diff

Scenario 2 = IDK but prob Garp from low-high diff.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

> I'd say she definitely takes MF Garp. She has advtanges of having Katsuya, great regen, and decent durability (enuf to tank some hits from him). She has about the same speed as him too (when she double punched the juubi).



No... she still gets her shit kick in

MF Garp is still admiral level


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 28, 2015)

Byrd said:


> No... she still gets her shit kick in
> 
> MF Garp is still admiral level



No he's not. All he did was hit Marco. That's it. Stop the wanking.

Sakura Haruno btw would easily be at marco level at least.


----------



## Amae (Jan 28, 2015)

Garp > Chinjao (directly shown, not implied), the latter splitting a continent in half. Sakura gets her body split in half with a single punch.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 28, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> This is good bcuz Garp was shown to be similar to Sakura in that he primarily fights using Taijutsu.
> 
> I'd say she *definitely takes MF Garp*. She has advtanges of having Katsuya, great regen, and decent durability (enuf to tank some hits from him). She has about the *same speed* as him too (when she double punched the juubi).
> 
> ...





dpwater25 said:


> No he's not. *All he did* was hit Marco. That's it. Stop the wanking.
> 
> *Sakura Haruno btw would easily be at marco level at least.*


----------



## Amae (Jan 28, 2015)

Sakura wankers are small in number but powerful in spirit.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

> Sakura Haruno btw would easily be at marco level at least.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> *Sakura Haruno btw would easily be at marco level at least*.


you mean the girl that is only above tsunade by statements ?
sakura best feat is beating juubi spawns which are mostly fooders (some very specific ones apart)
unless you wanna call her bs outlier of hurting kaguya (who tanked 7 continent level RS point in blank) out.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 28, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> you mean the girl that is only above tsunade by statements ?
> sakura best feat is beating juubi spawns which are mostly fooders (some very specific ones apart)
> unless you wanna call her bs outlier of hurting kaguya (who tanked 7 continent level RS point in blank) out.



They were 9 RS actually, tho that doesn't change much.


----------



## Firo (Jan 28, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> No he's not. All he did was hit Marco. That's it. Stop the wanking.
> 
> Sakura Haruno btw would easily be at marco level at least.




What feats does Sakura has that puts her on Garp's level?


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 28, 2015)

Firo said:


> What feats does Sakura has that puts her on Garp's level?



A outlier


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

> What feats does Sakura has that puts her on Garp's level?



A bullshit feat the Sakura wanker/fan keep using... it consist of believing that 9 Rasenbijudama <<< Sakura because she damaged Kaguya's horn while Kaguya tank the 9 with ease


----------



## Toaa (Jan 28, 2015)

doesnt garp rapes?even currently he is high tier and in prime he is top?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

He does. unless, you believe Sakura's best feat is not an outlier or BS, That gives her Continent to Moon or Planet level scaling.....


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 28, 2015)

Garp stomps.


----------



## trance (Jan 28, 2015)

Garp tears her in half and proceeds to drink a cup of tea.


----------



## Alita (Jan 28, 2015)

Sakura was able to damage the the mini juubi's who tanked attacks from sasuke who could damage/harm SM madara(Who was being used as a volleyball by all the bijuu AND bijuu mode naruto. These are characters who have city+ striking strength at the least.).

Not saying sakura wins but her feat of fucking up the mini juubi's is more impressive than what some give it credit for.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2015)

I generic Punch from a Sealed Sakura managed to do more damage than anyting any other Konoha 11 shinboi did who's name isn't Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 28, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> I generic Punch from a Sealed Sakura managed to do more damage than anyting any other Konoha 11 shinboi did who's name isn't Naruto or Sasuke.



Didn't Neji hold back a Juubi arm?



shade0180 said:


> A bullshit feat the Sakura wanker/fan keep using... it consist of believing that 9 Rasenbijudama <<< Sakura because she damaged Kaguya's horn while Kaguya tank the 9 with ease



I guess Spiral Zetsu is God tier since she was unless against him and she had more chakra than. Would also make Karin God Tier as well.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Sakura was able to damage the the mini juubi's who tanked attacks from sasuke who could damage/harm SM madara(Who was being used as a volleyball by all the bijuu AND bijuu mode naruto. These are characters who have city+ striking strength at the least.).
> 
> Not saying sakura wins but her feat of fucking up the mini juubi's is more impressive than what some give it credit for.



Wasn't she on like Bijuu juice?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

> Didn't Neji hold back a Juubi arm?


That was kyubified hinata.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> Didn't Neji hold back a Juubi arm?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Spiral Zetsu is God tier since she was unless him and she had more chakra than. Would also make Karin God Tier as well.



Neji + Hinata or Hinata + Hiashi used Air Palm to deflect a Juubi Arm. And they were in KN1 forms.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, Sakura ain't doing a damn thing here.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2015)

Wasn't there some retarded statement about her having more chakra from her shit tier chakra pools over a year stored up being above a RSM Naruto clone?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

>mfw not having this match on the ice continent
> Sakura unleashes months of chakra in one punch to Garp, punch is city level
> Garp laughs and punches the bitch, said punch splits ice continent
> Don is now happy he got his gold
> Don becomes King of the Pirates 

100% canon


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> Sakura was able to damage the the mini juubi's who tanked attacks from sasuke who could damage/harm SM madara(Who was being used as a volleyball by all the bijuu AND bijuu mode naruto. These are characters who have city+ striking strength at the least.).
> 
> Not saying sakura wins but her feat of fucking up the mini juubi's is more impressive than what some give it credit for.


sauce harmed sm madara because of the piercing properties of his sword i don't think it is safe to just scalle this overboard.
then again, it hardly matters, when garp can blitz and is arguably island level


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

> Wasn't there some retarded statement about her having more chakra from her shit tier chakra pools over a year stored up being above a RSM Naruto clone?



Yes, there is. during the time she and Obito were looking for Sauce which is retarded, Because that clone is the first clone Naruto made during the fight with Kaguya which means it practically holds half of Naruto's overall chakra.


----------



## Alita (Jan 28, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Wasn't she on like Bijuu juice?



She wasn't when she punched the mini juubi's.



iwandesu said:


> sauce harmed sm madara because of the piercing properties of his sword i don't think it is safe to just scalle this overboard.
> then again, it hardly matters, when garp can blitz and is arguably island level



The point is sauce could hurt sm madara with his sword but not the mini juubi's. Sakura on the other hand could. Sakura was only capable of the destructive power after releasing the seal she stored up chakra in for a long ass time. Don't see why the DC would be so outlandish.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 28, 2015)

regardless, she still get her shit kick in


----------



## Sablés (Jan 28, 2015)

Sasuke pierced Madara

He slashed the Juubi clones


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 28, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> I generic Punch from a Sealed Sakura managed to do more damage than anyting any other Konoha 11 shinboi did who's name isn't Naruto or Sasuke.



While I don't agree with that necessarily, even if that were the case, the gap between Sakura and Naruto or Sasuke is still so massive that the comparison makes no difference.


----------



## Krunch (Jan 28, 2015)

Tsunade was able to leave a dent in Madaras Susanoo, a punch from sakura would break it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> While I don't agree with that necessarily, even if that were the case, the gap between Sakura and Naruto or Sasuke is still so massive that the comparison makes no difference.



Yeah there shouldn't be a big gap between her, Neji, Chouji, and Lee if we're talking in-verse.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2015)

Krunch said:


> Tsunade was able to leave a dent in Madaras Susanoo, a punch from sakura would break it


because you say so ?
regardless,that  madara susanno best feat is taking tsunade town level punch which means even fisherman arc luffy should break it let alone someone like garp


----------



## Krunch (Jan 28, 2015)

It is a reasonable conclusion based on the evidence provided

I wasnt saying that in context of the thread, I just felt it needed to be said


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 28, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wasn't there some retarded statement about her having more chakra from her shit tier chakra pools over a year stored up being above a RSM Naruto clone?



And not too long ago she couldn't give Shikamaru a chakra boost while Tsunade could with a simply tap.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

> And not too long ago she couldn't give Shikamaru a chakra boost while Tsunade could with a simply tap.



True. Sakura's been asspulling shit at the latter half of the war arc... She had chakra problems early on, later she had no problem pulling out Katsuyu. Then a few chapters after she practically had more chakra than both Gai and Kakashi combined.... When the gap between them should be pretty large at the start of the war...


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> True. Sakura's been asspulling shit at the latter half of the war arc... She had chakra problems early on, later she had no problem pulling out Katsuyu. Then a few chapters after she practically had more chakra than both Gai and Kakashi combined.... When the gap between them should be pretty large at the start of the war...



Apparently  her having God tier chakra pool was only temporary. In The Last which is two years later, she struggled to save Naruto from dying of chakra loss...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2015)

There's also the whole diamond thing coming out of nowhere along with her sudden contract with the slugs. It's also weird that Tsunade who's been doing this for decades with that thing used it up while Sakura didn't when it couldn't have been long, I think it was a year or some shit.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

> Apparently her having God tier chakra pool was only temporary.



And it was still bullshit considering it was compared to half of Nardo's chakra pool. Which consist of 16 years of absorbing Yang Kurama's chakra(Reaper death seal) + more than half of yang kurama chakra (When he took it with the help of his mom) + Yin Kurama chakra and the 8 bijuu's/2. 



> Sakura didn't when it couldn't have been long,



kishi said something about more than 3 years (Basically before the end of part 1 to the war arc...  

basically an ass pull


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> And it was still bullshit considering it was compared to half of Nardo's chakra pool. Which consist of 16 years of absorbing Yang Kurama's chakra(Reaper death seal) + more than half of yang kurama chakra (When he took it with the help of his mom) + Yin Kurama chakra and the 8 bijuu's/2.



He's also a second generation Uzumaki Jinchuuriki which is an aberration in and of itself. Even without becoming one he'd have high chakra levels due to his lineage.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea, That too. Sakura's chakra should have been a drop of water compared to half of Naruto's chakra. Using the Byakugo or not. Unless what she is storing is higher than The uzumaki and the Bijuu combined.

Which is laughable


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> And it was still bullshit considering it was compared to half of Nardo's chakra pool. Which consist of 16 years of absorbing Yang Kurama's chakra(Reaper death seal) + more than half of yang kurama chakra (When he took it with the help of his mom) + Yin Kurama chakra and the 8 bijuu's/2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually 3 years ago means 14 nardo training with jiraiya...
still an asspul but not this bad


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's not forget all the high taxing techniques Naruto had executed prior to that moment.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2015)

Furthermore, he didn't have the entirity of the 9 bijuus inside of him. He only had minuscule fragments of each.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Let's not forget all the high taxing techniques Naruto had executed prior to that moment.


let's not forget how her diamond was completely out of chakra back on juubi battle


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

same shit Iwan.  It is still bad....

Lets not forget Naruto's been siphoning the Kyuubi chakra since he was born.... While Sakura did that shit for only 3 years...

Lets not forget that Naruto was also using nature chakra/energy in that form.. 

The longer the list. The more retarded it looks.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 28, 2015)

The whole stamina thing for characters like Kakashi as well who's not known for that at all is pretty inconsistent as well. The war arc is just shit.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 28, 2015)

Nah Sakura makes sense.

Naruto was siphoning the Kyuubi since he was born but it doesn't get stored 1:1, it just expands his natural reserve which he then goes on to use for misc stuff.

Meanwhile Sakura was actively taking energy, not using it and storing it in a place for a rainy day.

It's like Naruto is taking buckets of water from a lake to throw on a fire every second, while Sakura is taking a cup and pouring that cup into a barrel for later use.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 28, 2015)

Er dartg Naruto acquired more than half of the yang kyuubi's chakra in less than 1 day (The tag of war)... So you think sakura has that much chakra stored in 3 years? seriously.


----------



## ForzaRoma (Jan 28, 2015)

In regards to chakra,a couple of dozen Kumo fodders can apparently power up a moon buster with their chakra in the movie. Just


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 28, 2015)

City level mini juubi's.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 29, 2015)

Sakura is nearly as fast as marco when she soared through the air to DOUBLE punch a juubi clone.

She created a at least 100meter radius earth splitter.

She has insane regen. So she can regenarate against Garp or Marco's punches

She has good reaction speed (dodged Kaguya's arms)

She can summon Katsuya.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 29, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> Sakura is nearly as fast as marco when she soared through the air to DOUBLE punch a juubi clone.
> 
> She created a at least 100meter radius earth splitter.
> 
> ...


Oh wow.
Such impressive feats.
Sakura low diffs 11/10



dpwater25 said:


> snip





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 29, 2015)

> (dodged Kaguya's arms)



Fucking outlier considering Naruto and Sauce had a hard time doing that same shit and they got a power up from hagoromo to even get close to that kind of speed and power.  seriously everything that Sakura did that was against Kaguya is either BS/PIS/Asspull. Even kakashi needed to gain a Bullshit power up to even be relevant in that fight, sakura didn't gain any power up through out the whole event to get the gap closer........ Using it as evidence is well BS and retarded...


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Fucking outlier considering Naruto and Sauce had a hard time doing that same shit and they got a power up from hagoromo to even get close to that kind of speed and power.  seriously everything that Sakura did that was against Kaguya is either BS/PIS/Asspull. Even kakashi needed to gain a Bullshit power up to even be relevant in that fight, sakura didn't gain any power up through out the whole event to get the gap closer........ Using it as evidence is well BS and retarded...



TBH, i dont like posting outliers but lets be real. 

At the end of the day, IT'S CANON.

I'm sorry. ik. it sucks. but it happened. U can't blame me for using that feat. Go blame Kishimoto


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 29, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> TBH, i dont like posting outliers but lets be real.
> 
> At the end of the day, IT'S CANON.
> 
> I'm sorry. ik. it sucks. but it happened. U can't blame me for using that feat. Go blame Kishimoto



what an irrefutable argument.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2015)

> Garp's never done that dumbass.
> 
> Not to be rude, sorry, but No.
> 
> Garp has hardly been panneled. *He has never shown that strength.* U fckers are just implying sht that u don't know. Stop assuming. My feats about Sakura have been shown. Stop scking up and feeding into the dumb conventional tier list bullsht.



Do you read One Piece?

He overpowered a guy that could split a continent with his fist.... and has been noted and stated to be one of the strongest characters in the manga..

I bet you think Sakura can solo the One Piece verse


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 29, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Do you read One Piece?
> 
> He overpowered a guy that could split a continent with his fist.... and has been noted and stated to be one of the strongest characters in the manga..
> 
> I bet you think Sakura can solo the One Piece verse



No I think she would be near Admiral level. And yeah he did that but he didn't make a city level earth splitter. XD. u can't compare the two. he didn't do actuall damage to anyone. He just countered. all garp is is hype. he hasn't done sht yet.

#whattheevenheck


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh well, been a while since i've seen one of your kind.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2015)

> No I think she would be near Admiral level.



Holy shit


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2015)

>fucks up a headbut of a guy who headbutted a continent
>has no feats
>that level of denial


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >fucks up a headbut of a guy who headbutted a continent
> >has no feats
> >that level of denial



Hitting someone who has done something doesn't give u that feat. Sakura punching and knocking the sht out of Hinata doesn't mean she would be able to use gentle fist.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 29, 2015)

wow u just denial the hell out of that feat


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 29, 2015)

Even the biggest Naruto wanker wouldn't argue in favor of Sakura against Garp. I am talking about you Unknown.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 29, 2015)

why the fuck was this thread made?


----------



## Vicotex (Jan 29, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> No I think she would be near Admiral level. And yeah he did that but he didn't make a city level earth splitter. XD. u can't compare the two. he didn't do actuall damage to anyone. He just countered. all garp is is hype. he hasn't done sht yet.
> 
> #whattheevenheck



take it easy bro, this ain't MvC. 

#Tbh, i never knew sakura have a loyal stan like you.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 29, 2015)

dpwater do you even third law of Newton ?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow, so blatantly overpowering someone who split a continent in two doesn't, at bare minimum, give you that level of strength? Denial is a funny thing I guess, it makes you say stupid shit. 

Garp rapes by the way.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2015)

There is a difference between a fist & a spike.
The spike will have piercing properties, the fist smashing.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 29, 2015)

Daily reminder to behave people


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey, half of my post was about the topic, the third law of Newton part .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 29, 2015)

Okay I probably got lazy with that one. Restored on topic content.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> Hitting someone who has done something doesn't give u that feat.


when the feat is performed physically ?
yes it does
 newton third law and all.
chinjao's durability is at least on the level of his headbutt otherwise his head would blow at the moment he performed it.


> Sakura punching and knocking the sht out of Hinata doesn't mean she would be able to use gentle fist.


completely shit and unrelated example
first of all this would only be a rebuut if someone were to claim that punching chinjao means having hasshoken...
which is bs and makes no sense
second gentle fist are concentrated punches with chakra and mostly do not apply for dura


----------



## Toaa (Jan 29, 2015)

why is this not locked?garp is a high tier whou could easily destroy chin jao


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 29, 2015)

> garp is a high tier



Pretty sure Garp is top/god tier......


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 29, 2015)

Remember the time Garp broke Marco's neck in MF?  Yeah old Garp is definitely mid-tier at best.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2015)

Or that Garp's Haki was greater than Chinjao's.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 29, 2015)

Garp didn't break Marco's neck IIRC, but his punch took Marco out of phoenix form, something Kizaru's attacks couldn't do it .

When Garp said " Hold me because if you don't I'll kill Akainu " he probably could make Akainu go all out and in the end of the battle Sakazuki would win, but not without serious injuries .


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 29, 2015)

> Sakazuki would win



Are you implying Sakazuki can win against Roger


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 29, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Garp didn't break Marco's neck IIRC, but his punch took Marco out of phoenix form, something Kizaru's attacks couldn't do it .
> 
> When Garp said " Hold me because if you don't I'll kill Akainu " he probably could make Akainu go all out and *in the end of the battle Sakazuki would win*, but not without serious injuries .



How do you know that? I'm sure Garp could break him in half if he wanted even if he's a geezer.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 29, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How do you know that? I'm sure Garp could break him in half if he wanted even if he's a geezer.



I'm betting Sakazuki(Slightly) > Garp = Kuzan = Kizaru . Sakazuki is pretty much confirmed to be the strongest Admiral at this point(Being the major vilain and all, the one who will be one of the, if not the, strongest vilain), so I guess Sakazuki would be slightly better than Old Garp and be raped by Prime Garp .



shade0180 said:


> Are you implying Sakazuki can win against Roger



No, I clearly meant Old Garp .



MusubiKazesaru said:


> How do you know that? I'm sure Garp could break him in half if he wanted even if he's a geezer.



Yeah, let's not jump gun, we don't know the outcome right now, but I'm certain that no one is breaking anyone in half here . That would be a Kizaru vs Rayleigh type of fight .


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> when the feat is performed physically ?
> yes it does
> newton third law and all.
> chinjao's durability is at least on the level of his headbutt otherwise his head would blow at the moment he performed it.
> ...



Whatever. U guys exagerrate Garp with his stupid not shown abilities. And i dont even care to think about whtever y'all are talking about with newtown blah blah blah. probably doesnt relat
e


Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Daily reminder to behave people



I behaved. In no way what I said should have been deleted. Man y'all are so sensitive.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Garp didn't break Marco's neck IIRC,.



Yeah he did. Go reread it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

Sakura has feats, Garp has some feats. Sakura's are much stronger showings than Garp's.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes she has more feats but she gets her shit kick in

Sakura at her absolute best is pushing city limits with one attack then she is worthless, I think with her punch.... Garp from his overpowering Don is at the lowest island-level.

Anything Sakura throws at him wont fazed him at all... plus he is faster


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

Sakura harmed someone who was planetary level. Garp has no such feats that put him close to that.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

Here we go with this bullshit again

u never heard of an outlier have you


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Here we go with this bullshit again
> 
> u never heard of an outlier have you


You cannot determine an outlier just because you want to or don't like the character. If it within the power of the character to do something & the author shows it happen, it is a valid feat. You as a debater cannot dispute the validity of the feat when the author has clearly shown a character doing something. Sorry that's not how it works.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Sakura has feats, Garp has some feats. Sakura's are much stronger showings than Garp's.


look, another stonewalling. 
beating the shit of a continent splitter headbutt>wathever sakura has


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

> ou cannot determine an outlier just because you want to or don't like the character. *If it within the power of the character to do something & the author shows it happen, it is a valid feat.* You as a debater cannot dispute the validity of the feat when the author has clearly shown a character doing something. Sorry that's not how it works.



You cannot be this serious


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

Has he even read naruto?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> You cannot determine an outlier just because you want to or don't like the character. If it within the power of the character to do something & the author shows it happen, it is a valid feat. You as a debater cannot dispute the validity of the feat when the author has clearly shown a character doing something. Sorry that's not how it works.


you heard the guy, folks
the same sakura who is clearly and estabilished below sauce EMS susanno is suddenly above all the top tiers and average god tiers
it totaly isn't an outlier or anything


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

By his saying the cops arresting thanos can solo the HST


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Has he even read naruto?



Probably.
Doesn't matter if one is a blindfag though.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 30, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Yes she has more feats but she gets her shit kick in
> 
> Sakura at her absolute best is pushing city limits with one attack then she is worthless, I think with her punch.... Garp from his overpowering Don is at the lowest island-level.
> 
> Anything Sakura throws at him wont fazed him at all... plus he is faster



Sakura is as fast or even faster. She doubled punched a juubi clone and Garp sped off to marco. relatively same speed. I'd actually say Sakura seemed faster. Him doing tht to Don Chinjao just puts him at a similar level, it doesnt make him amazing. Sakura would have done the same to Chinjao if not worse.



Byrd said:


> You cannot be this serious



Yes he is serious. it's an actual feat. Get over it. Done with the argument. #restyourcase #ovahwit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

I have indeed read both Naruto & One Piece. 

You cannot dispute author intent. Kishi's intent is what he drew. Sakura Damaged Kaguya enough so that she couldn't evade Naruto & Sasuke's sealing. 

Tough Luck to the Garp fans here but Sakuyra decimates him.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

Holy shit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

If you want to dispute the feat, write a letter to Kishimoto. Let me know his response.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

You need to stop wanking your favorite characters and accept the feats for what they were.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> I have indeed read both Naruto & One Piece.
> 
> You cannot dispute author intent. Kishi's intent is what he drew. Sakura Damaged Kaguya enough so that she couldn't evade Naruto & Sasuke's sealing.
> 
> Tough Luck to the Garp fans here but Sakuyra decimates him.


>claiming  author intent asit means anything
>when kishi clearly established that sakura limits are way smaller
>stonewalling the meaning of an outlier
>being this blind about incosistencies
bro, get out


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 30, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> You need to stop wanking your favorite characters and accept the feats for what they were.





The Phoenix King said:


> If you want to dispute the feat, write a letter to Kishimoto. Let me know his response.



Yikes, Byrd & Iwandetsu got torched. 

A feat is a feat. Lezz be real. I mean I didn't agree with DMS Kakashi but it's real man. Same with eight gate gai phasing Juudara. It happened. Don't see u shtting on tht though


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

Guess those human cops solo the HST then by their definitions right?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> >claiming  author intent asit means anything
> >when kishi clearly established that sakura limits are way smaller
> >stonewalling the meaning of an outlier
> >being this blind about incosistencies
> bro, get out


Kishi also established that Kakashi couldn't use Kamui more than 4 times a day. Well that changed during the war to reflect Author intent.

Your argument is invalid.

Next.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 30, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> Kishi also established that Kakashi couldn't use Kamui more than 4 times a day. Well that changed during the war to reflect Author intent.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.
> 
> Next.



ITT Author intent means what I want it to mean


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> ??????????????????________________________???????????????????????


roshi busted a moon in dragonball at the beggining of series , yet as the strongest attacks of both piccolo daimaou and piccolo junior (the strongest villains of the next 2 arcs) are established in verse and via calculations as city level and island level we consider it an outlier.
so yeah, it has nothing to do with sakura being shitty, just with the feat being an incosistent outlier


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> I behaved. In no way what I said should have been deleted. Man y'all are so sensitive.



 Troll senses activated


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2015)

Is this thread really still open?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 30, 2015)

Fucking UD


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

BTW authorial intent isn't a valid argument here . Word of God can be if it doesn't contradict the work.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 30, 2015)

Garp smash.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

Thread has given a fair bit of keks, tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Troll senses activated


how is my example about roshi moon busting off topic being an outlier ?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

Do we really need a Roshi debate in this thread? I have a feeling I already know what he's going to say and it'd be likely to sidetrack the thread.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 30, 2015)

Sakura is speed is pretty slow considering it took her day to get to the VOTE. Something base Naruto did in no time.

The Kaguya arm thing is just another outier. Like Kakashi surviving that heavy gravity.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 31, 2015)

Zero Requiem said:


> The Kaguya arm thing is just another outier. Like Kakashi surviving that heavy gravity.



Kakashi and Obito ignoring the gravity in that dimension was more akin to PIS rather than outlier considering the Rin bullshit.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 31, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Kakashi and Obito ignoring the gravity in that dimension was more akin to PIS rather than outlier considering the Rin bullshit.



The force of the gravity should have killed almost everyone instantly is what I mean. Since it was holding down Naruto and Kaguya who are far physically above everyone else.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 31, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> Sakura is nearly as fast as marco when she soared through the air to DOUBLE punch a juubi clone.
> 
> She created a at least 100meter radius earth splitter.
> 
> ...



You remind me a lot of Unknown.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 31, 2015)

The Phoenix King said:


> I have indeed read both Naruto & One Piece.
> 
> You cannot dispute author intent. Kishi's intent is what he drew. Sakura Damaged Kaguya enough so that she couldn't evade Naruto & Sasuke's sealing.
> 
> Tough Luck to the Garp fans here but Sakuyra decimates him.



Tough luck to HST fans here because two cops(That arrest Thanos) or two crooks(That punched and knocked out Darkseid) can beat the HST . 

And in Darkseid's case they legitimately outspeed him and beat him . 

And that was Pre Crisis Darkseid .

Damn those crooks are at least Solar System level+ MFTL guys who can pretty much stand and tank everything HST throw at them, right ?

Or Spiderman can beat Firelord, so he's Herald level, right ? Damn, Spidey can solo HST with utmost ease too . 

Alfred Pennyworth beat the shit out of Supes, so he is Solar System MFTL ? And can also just punch anyone in the HST ? 

So, this thread was eye opener indeed .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 31, 2015)

And this sort of thing is why I deleted iwan's post but fuck it. BTW throw Roshi back in that for good measure. Ah to hell with it I'll just undelete the post.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 31, 2015)

Well this thread certainly went to the expected places


----------

